# Sunrise last weekend



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Managed to get out last weekend for the sunrise and what a fantastic morning it turned out to be. The sky changed colour every few minutes. These a just a few to show the changes over about an hour.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Sunrisw last weekend*

Stunning photos Mack, I'm now officially jealous of your location :grin: - I'd be hard-pressed to pick a favourite, but if my arm was being twisted I'd say #2 and #3, just for the colours and textures ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Sunrisw last weekend*

I agree with WereBo, your shots are stunning! I especially love 3 and 5. Very well composed and exposed!! ray:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunrisw last weekend*

Love one and 2 just to be a bit different. The color saturation is awesome and the cool with the warm colors are wonderful.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Great captures Mack. Beautiful


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

great photos Mack .. mine are nowhere near as inspiring as yours ..


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an older thread but these pics are amazing. I have never seen anything like this in Ireland. The sky in 2 is stunning, well done.


----------

